

Tell HN: Feature idea... mark the last link I clicked - andrewljohnson

I often click a story, read it, then come back and read the comments. Or, I will read the comments, click back, and then read the story.<p>Either way, it often takes me a couple seconds to find the story I was reading. It gets grayed out like all the other links I have read, and there's nothing to mark that was the one I clicked.<p>So, how about making the last link I clicked orange or something like that? It will save me much time and make the site easier to read.
======
pedalpete
why don't you open both the links in tabs? that's what I do. If I want to
comment, the page is already loaded and ready to go. If I don't, then I just
end up closing two windows instead of one.

